
The 100 Days – 100 Projects Challenge - florinpop17
https://www.florin-pop.com/blog/2019/09/100-days-100-projects/
======
florinpop17
The past couple of months I found out something really important about myself.
It turns out that I really, REALLY love challenges! So I came up with a new
challenge to push my limits even further!

I'm calling the challenge: 100 Days - 100 Projects and the purpose is to build
100 projects in 100 days or 1 project / day (pretty obvious, right?). Think of
it as the next step if you ever participated in the __#100DaysOfCode
__challenge.

You can read more about the challenge, its purpose, rules and variations in
the link above.

I'm planning to start the challenge today (17th September 2019) and anyone is
welcome to join! You can even join the discord server if you want to be closer
to me and the other participants - the support group!

You'll be able to see my progress if you follow me on Twitter or check the
#100Days100Projects hashtag.

Come and support us when our motivation will drop!

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

------
tomashubelbauer
This reminds me of the 100:10:1 principle (don't know if it has an actual
name) where you give a chance to a 100 ideas, advance the 10 most promising
and ultimately select 1 which you then focus on completely. I think it is
supposed to help people who have a lot of ideas and struggle with completing
things to find their focus when building companies.

